# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  North Beach, Barbuda

## markantigua

Just had a very relaxing weekend at North Beach Cottages in Barbuda. Very very laid back.

Flying over Palmetto Point on our approach into Barbuda.



Flying over the lagoon, with Low Bay to the right.



Water taxi through the lagoon then out to open sea and we come to North Beach.



Two new additions to the four cottages already there.



Cottage #5, my place for the weekend.



View from the front door of the cottage and from the balcony to the right.





Some general beach snaps.

----------


## NHDiane

Love seeing your photos Mark...maybe we'll venture to this beautiful spot at some point.  It looks so peaceful...a deserted beach!!  :Triumphant:

----------


## BBT

Met a couple from PR last year at Santa Fe. They go every year and love it. Came to SBH for a change of pace last year.  Great pictures

----------


## GramChop

Wow...talk about private!!!  Nice photos.

----------


## markantigua

Thanks guys.

----------

